# Maxnovo Tam 18  x 40 inch Lathe restoration project



## moddy (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello

I starts to post the project that is the reason for me to join this fine club.

I accidentally ended up buying a old Maxnovo Lathe for scrap steel prize. I relay like this old iron, and felt sorry for the poor thing. 
60 and then some years of abuse on a "not-5S-sertified" work shop and then just thrown away?

The lathe has a CENTER HIGHT of about 220mm I'm not sure, but think that this means it's a 8,4x40 lathe in Europe and an 18 times 40 lathe in US. Is that correct?











After all the hard work getting it into my shop, I started to tear it apart. During the tear down process, some errors appeared....




It might not show to well on the phone-image, but the apron (I think its called apron?? The feeding mechanism box?) was mutilated with welds, toothless cogwheels and cracks.




Anyone here familiar with Sisophys? The fellow who have named many of the tasks I do in my shop...  I had to cut out the axle on both sides of the cogwheel due to welding...
However, the image is laying, I started of with this hand-saw but ended up with a power tool :whistle:




When cleaning up after removing the spindle gear box, I saw some markings on the surface both on the lathe frame and on the corresponding surfaces of the gearbox. (Maybe headstock gearbox is more correctly?)
Since there is no other evidence of refurbishing on this machine, can this be traces of Original Factory Scraping? I think so, but please tell me what you think.




As always, When I reach this stage in a refurbishing, I start to picture the machine as it will be when completed :thumbsup2:




So far so good, Three parts finished and assembled. I wonder how many parts this Lathe consists of? Hmm Maybe a part-count would be fun... ?

That's it for now, but I'll post again in irregular manners.


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Dec 9, 2014)

Will enjoy seeing how the rebuild turns out.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't know what it is about Scandinavian machinists, but they're a fantastic source of old machinery restoration threads  Can't wait to see what you've done to the rest of it.

Might be worth moving this thread to the Machinery Restoration forum though, you may be more likely to get a few more hits/ comments there.


----------



## Ebel440 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes that is scraping in the picture


----------



## rafe (Dec 10, 2014)

That is a fine looking and no doubt powerful beast you have aquired for yourself. I have a 1947 14 1/2 South Bend that has a lot of the original scraping in low wear areas, so I'd say it could be the original scraping on yours ..what is the year of manufacture? It apears to be not real old well newer than mine . Look forward to seeing it progress


----------



## moddy (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. I have posted for the moderators to move the thread, as adviced. 

Regarding the scraping marks, I also have have the impression that the lathe has never been restored so the scraping must be original. Is that a good sign? I'm not a skilled maskinist, so I don'n know, but to me it looks like only high end manufacturers could use skraping to fit parts, but low end machines was just assembeled. Is that right?

I ordered a sales brochure from Lathes.co.uk or something where the manufacturer stated they would be second to none. That is a sales statement, of cource...)

Regarding the age of the macine, The seller told me that his father bought it brand new in 1962. On lathes.co.uk they estimate the production to have ended some times during the fifties, but it's probably that they have sold some "rest stock" in norway some years later. I have not yet found any markings on the machine that give me evidense, but the broken down apron is of a sealed construction in one pice. Some sorces indicates that this was changed to a two pice part to ease manufacturing in 1958. If so, the machine is from before 1958. I will continue to work on this to try to establish a correct "birt date" for my new pearl. 

As for now, I have found out that the lathe is a Maxnovo TAM Engine lathe type A

I don know wath engine means...

The spindle speed is "standard" wich means 6 speed gear box and a two speed 4,5 hp motor that gives a total of 12 steps. The spindle speed for this beast is 48 - 900 RPM.

This machine has a "Super Presision Lead Screw" and "Automatic Reverse for threading" and a "self sentering three jaw chuck" as extra equipment as I can identify now. I do not have steady or follow rest, but they have probably been a part of the bargain back in those days. 

I'l continue during the christmas, if my wife let's me out....


----------



## moddy (Dec 13, 2014)

When filling up the headstock with oil, I discovered a leak around the drive pulley ( the v-belt wheel?)

This means that I have to change some kind of seal, and maybe I also have some bearing issues on the drive pulley.

I also noticed that the internal oil pump is not working, so I'l have to tear it apart and check. 




Since this is a Italian lathe, I expect all seals and bearings to be fearly standard metric so I can find replacement parts even if it's old.

The ways of the lathe have a lot of damage from a grinder, unfortuenately. 




Is it possible to weld on material here and mill it over? The way also have a wear edge of a few tenths of milimeters, so I will have to restore the wayes anyway. Will welding on the ways be dangerous for some reason due to heat?

I will apriciate your input on this, since I do not know the right way to proceed with the ways.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd be tempted instead to grind it flat, make a replacement section and screw it in place. Then mount a grinder to the carriage some how and grind it true. I'd sorry about the heat of welding distorting the way.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 15, 2014)

hva en vakker dreiebenk du har funnet !!!
Jeg snakker ikke Norsk, men jeg trodde jeg ville få deg til å føle deg hjemme.
markeringene er fabrikken hånd skraping merkene, det er bra.
den delen av dreiebenk måter som er skadet er det dårlige nyheter.
noen sveising eller sliping kan forvrenge justering mellom hode lager og hale lager. Jeg sier ikke at ingenting kan gjøres, jeg bare advare mot overdreven varme.
Jeg liker dreiebenk og vil nyte å se deg gjøre det arbeidet igjen.
lykke til min venn.
mike)


----------



## moddy (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you, Ulma Doctor, for your Norwegian greeting. Is that a google translate session? 

Anyway: Yes I know about the heat problem, and I have decided to leave this issue for now, and focusing on getting the rest together and make the lady sing.
In the mean time, I will ask a neighbor who is a famous (?) welder of his opinion and also make a way grinder similar to one I saw on YouTube the other day, After mattthemuppet's advice.
I searched for a way grinder like you said and found a cool move on YouTube of it. It looked pretty neat with a grinder like that. Maybe I can make it work as a flat grinder also if I can come up with a clever design.
To make that, I need the lathe so the prioritization solved it self.

I have also read a lot around this forum about paint jobs... I have some  regrets that I didn't read them before I started painting, but I have decided to leave also that issue as it is for the moment. My first priority is to make a working and good locking (at a distance) machine and then I can spend years improving it. 

My next task will be to solve the headstock gear box leakage and oil pump. I will also place the electrical cords that will be hidden once the head stock gear box is back in place. 

I realy love Christmas, and always look forward to it, But this year I'm afraid the celebration will interfere with my hobby activities, so I'm feeling on some conflict of interest now....:whistle:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Moddy,
my greeting was translated by google translate!

i look forward to see the beautiful lathe come back to life!!!

mike)


----------



## moddy (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello, I have a small update today.

I have finished the head stock gear box, replacing the worn out bearing and seals. Now I can see the oil level!





I have not found any clear evidence of the year of manufacturing on this machine, but a lot of parts is marked with the number 911. I think maybe this could be the serial number.

I also have a question that you people maybe can answer: What tool should be in fitted in the door on the picture below?




There was no tools with the machine, so I have to find out what tool it should be, and also find the tools. Any kind of help is appreciated. Please alert me if you have an idea or a picture of similar set up. Also, ofcource if you have a tool that might fit in my door, tell me and we can make a deal on it.

Next step is the motor bracket. It was pretty corroded, so I have sand blastered it and now it starts to look god.



Thats it for now, I'l try to post again early next week after a full weekend in the shop.

BR


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 10, 2015)

You have that looking great. I really like your choice of colors. What were your issues with the paint? Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow, the lathe is really looking good!!!
:thumbsup2:


----------



## moddy (Feb 11, 2015)

The handeles for the gear box was dry last night, so I have to post a update with the handeles on...





I'm glad you like the colors, They are by accident, but I'm also happy with it. The original color on this is a slightly lighter blue on the outside, a light orange on the inside and blood red handles. 
I used a standard hammer-paint blue color from the local machine shop, and did not like the light orange, so I used a "hellelfenbein" color that was left over from my tractor restoration. The handles also got some leftover paint from the wheels on the tractor. 

The issue with the paint is: When this baby was new born in Italy, they used filler on absolutely every part of it. It must have been absolutely gourdes when it left the factory with paint like a new car! I just put a steel brush in my grinder and softened out the edges, and throw paint on it. The next time I paint it, I'l will use filler to get the same finish. 

Any ideas on the tools in the door? I'l try to post the question around over the weekend to try to find some.


----------



## hermetic (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Moddy, have you seen this page?

http://www.lathes.co.uk/maxnovo/

might be something interesting there!
phil


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's a link to "my way grinder" that I used to regrind my L & S bed with.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Yhj9FlTrHMO5lZhAjVWCkHg&bvm=bv.85761416,d.eXY

This only works provided you have three reference surfaces that are not worn or damaged.  You could probably do it on your lathe if you wanted to do so.

As for the ground out areas on the tail stock ways,  you could fill it in with some Moglice or metal Epoxy and machine flat.  But if it don't get in the way of your tailstock or steady rest, I wouldn't worry about it!

I have the same problem on the L & S I've been rebuilding.  It has a section of the tailstock ways cut out for almost 24"!!!


----------



## moddy (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello Again!

Thanks, 4gsr for your link. That is actually the movie I referred to that I saw on youtube.

I have a short update now:

I have been able to restore the original "Drum Switch" and make it works again. I'm glad I will be able to use that just because it's so pretty




Now I have a lot of parts waiting for paint and so on, and the cables is in place, yet still not connected. The original electrical parts is in different states of refurbishment and I plan to have the electrical connections done by eastern.
I have a friend that is electrician, and he is amazed by the fact that all original electric switches is so sturdy and robust that they can be refurbished after all this year. That would never have been possible with modern electrical switches. 
I have just opened them up (They are assembled with "normal" screws, of cource) Cleaned them and used a Dremel with steel brush on the BRASS contact points, Replaced a couple of rusted screws and some paint and polish.

I have started on the Apron to that needs a lot of work.
I was able to open up most of the lubricating tubes on the apron, but one is impossible to open, and another one I drilled a hole in, so I have to replace two of the aluminum tubes.




When I got the Apron clean, I saw some cracks around the feeding axel hole. I plan to weld that and redo the lubricating hole that passes through this to feed oil to the "mode change axel" I'l post an update to show the results of the fix




Please post any input you have on tools that is common on a lathe like this.

BR


----------



## moddy (Mar 15, 2015)

I have been working pretty hard on this for the last weeks, and here is a pictorial of the progres:



















I also had to hook it up temporarily with another motor just to be able to celebrate "first chip" this weekend.

Only needs some bearings, and two shafts and a lot of albowgrease to have feeding on it now...

BR


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 15, 2015)

your lathe is coming along very well!!!
i like the color.
the way the engineers designed the machine will ensure it's longevity.
you're a lucky guy to have such a beautiful machine !


----------



## moddy (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello Again!
After a looong summer with work outside, I have finally started on my lathe project again. This thread will probably take ages to complete, but hang in there. it will be finnished at some point.

What I have been able to do now is to refurbish and install the threading/feeding gearbox and the "add-on" to that witch containes the start stop button and the handle to shift between the threaded bar and the slotted feeding bar. I do not know the names on them in english, but you probably know what I mean.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 24, 2015)

She's really looking good Moddy. Merry Christmas, Mike


----------



## chevydyl (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks good man, it also looks like your missing some screws from the back of the chuck adapter. Big heavy chuck like that I'd want all 6 bolts installed.
The grinding that was done on the ways near the headstock I would think was done to add some clearance for the chuck jaws so they could hold onto something that was bigger than the rated capacity of the chuck, to make it look nicer I would mount a grinder to the carriage and regrind those areas to at least make them straight, so they don't make the lathe look botched.


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 28, 2015)

Very nice job indeed, I really enjoy seeing old iron resurrected.


----------



## slektning (Jan 23, 2016)

Great looking lathe and restauration!!

Its allways nice to se old iron return to its former glory!

You should join verktøymaskinklubben on Facebook aswell. There you will find many local machine entusiasts. Among them is Edvin wold and Jan Sverre Haugjord. They are very good at scraping and restoring and could offer you some tips on the prossess.

Best regards Ola


----------

